# SD CARD: Location not available, Incorrect function



## maniram (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey,

I have a 16gb SONY SD CARD,which i use with my Camera,

I haven't used it for the last 3 months, but today when I inserted it and tried to read it, it is saying* Location not available, Incorrect function* :banghead:

when I tried a few data recovery softwares, I am not able to find SD Card in the list of drives.

Please check the attachments for screen shots.

There are tonnes of photos in the card, help me get them back

thanks


----------



## maniram (Apr 12, 2014)

Tried chkdsk running as admin,
I got the response saying :

*Cannot open volume for direct access*

Please help


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The SD card has become corrupted, can you put it back in the camera and view the pictures there? If so, connect the camera by USB cable to the computer to download the pictures. 
To try and recover your files, use the free TestDisk Program I have had the best luck with GetDataBack.


----------

